# !!!!!!!!!please help! Need answers!!!!!!!!



## Cats41 (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't know if I may be spotting or if I'm having a light period. I started seeing blood about 6 days past ovulation, and 4-5 days before my expected period. Its been light for 2 days. It stopped and now I see blood again... I've been having on and off cramps since after I had unprotected sex (4 times on my 2 fertle days). Once the bleeding started I did have cramping, but its gonw now. Idk if this is maybe an early light period, or if its spotting. Please help!!!


----------

